# I think my damsel is blind



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

He is acting like he cannot see when i turned the tank lights on?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Suddenly turning on tank lights can be shocking to the fish. Imagine as soon as you wake up the sun is shining full force into your EYES through a glass window which enhances the refraction.  

Leave the room lights on for a few minutes before turning on the tank lights. You can also go the slightly costly route to ensuring comfortable power-ups by purchasing a dimmer to act in co-operation with your timer to provide dawn-day progression.

Room lights is the easiest method. 

God luck.


----------



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea Thanks thats what it was. They are fine now


----------

